# Wiring In Gunwale?



## Deep V 3654 (Feb 8, 2015)

I recently upgraded from a 1985 Mirrocraft Deep V to a 2008. I love the open layout of this boat. I've had the 1985 for over 7 years and did a lot of work to it, including a total replacement of the floor. When I replaced the floor I also ran wiring to the bow for a light. Now that I've got a newer boat I need to rig the electrical system, but the floor board is good and I don't want to rip the entire boat apart just to run a bow light wire. 

My question is this; the gunwale aluminum appears to be hollow, has anyone ever tried run wiring in the gunwale aluminum itself?

Love the site, I've found loads of helpful info here!

Thanks!


----------



## JustinS (Feb 8, 2015)

When I picked up my used boat that's how it was ran


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 9, 2015)

I have run mine like that on 2 boats. what I did to fish it was drilled the holes front an rear where I want the wire to come out, used the air compressor to blow string to the other end, tied my wire to it and pulled.


----------



## Deep V 3654 (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback. That sounds like a good idea with the compressed air. My only worry is that there are a couple screws for after market oar locks that _might_ be partially in the way. Only one way to find out though!


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 10, 2015)

Here's a little secret for running wires.....use a length of 1/4" wire cable. Be sure to use a torch to melt the end into a ball, so there's no sharp strands sticking out. This works WAY better than a fish-tape, as the fish tape is flat, and is really only designed to bend one way. The cable can bend in all directions, making it perfect for pulling wires through conduits with bends...something you usually can't do with a fish tape. And yet, it's rigid enough, you can feed it through the conduit, without it wanting to kink, snag, or turn back on itself.


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 11, 2015)

you can always remove the screws and put them back afterwards.


----------



## Johnny (Feb 25, 2015)

inside the gunwales will be fine as long as you DON'T have any
splices or cut insulation that will give you grief later on.
Good idea for a neat wiring setup.

:WELCOME:


----------



## Deep V 3654 (Feb 26, 2015)

It will be a single clean 2 cond. wire, no splices etc.

Thanks for all the info. I will post some photos of the work as soon as the weather permits me to actually do any of it!

Thanks


----------



## space (Mar 8, 2015)

Just did this on my 1432 for my trolling motor power and FF power. Cleans the boat up nice and was very easy.


----------



## lowe1648 (Mar 8, 2015)

I ran my wiring in my old but through the gunwale. I ran short pieces of plastic hose into the gunwale down into the decks to keep from chaffing the wires.


----------

